# how to lubricate paslode framing nailer



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ryanh said:


> Hello. I have a paslode 900400 framing nailer(cordless) How do i apply the lubriating oil? I know on my other air nailer how to apply, but i lost my manual for my paslode, do i have to take it apart??


Ryanh, Here is a 900400 Manual
two problems:


The Manual is for a 16 Gauge Finish Nailer, not a Framing Nailer
Manual has no info on Lube
http://www.paslode.com/uploadedFiles/IM%20250II%20Operation%20Manual.pdf

Here is a nine year old review that talks about the need for lubrication:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1S0T0HFL7BEDP

Paslode Lube see Question 16:
http://www.paslode.com/faq.html
.


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll have to take it down to paslode and ask them. I'm surprised no one on this site has one that they oil LOL


----------



## Brents (May 15, 2011)

Hi try this site it have some videos on maintaining paslode nail guns.

www.paslodereview.com

Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Brents, Welcome to the Forum.
.


----------

